# Hull / Zeebrugge



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We are taking the Hull / Zeebrugge P&O ferry to the sun (we hope).
Just wondering if anyone has taken a dog on this route and how did it react? What are the kennels like? Have we access to him? That sort of thing. We have been on the Brittany ferry with him to Santander and are hoping it's something like their setup? Is it?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kennels*

Hi

I have no experience of this route with a pet, but from a personal point of view, I would not take a dog on a crossing of this length, unless there was a vet on board.

As you may recall, my dog, Oscar, died in France, despite my getting him to the vets in the early hours of the day. The nature of his illness mean urgent vet's assistance was needed, and there is no way this could happen on an overnight ferry.

I do not wish to put a downer on your trip, but I think the potential downsides are worth considering. Far safer on a Eurotunnel crossing where the owner and pet are together.

However, I suspect that the kennel accomodation on the Zeebrugge service must meet a certain criteria for health and wellbeing of the animal. Many people do travel with pets on overnight services and I suspect the number that are ill is minimal.

Russell


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i am sorry to here about the loss of your dog, but unfortunatly that can happen even to anybody us as well??, we dont know when any of us can take ill, and if dr or vet can be found . i am a bad traveller and not in too good health but if we all worry about things like that we would not go anywhere. even the tunnel can be risky ? look at the problems over the snow. thank you for your interest.
june


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning,
We have used this crossing which is twelve hours.
The dogs kennels are clean and you can put food and water in.
The crew might ask if you want to put the dog in the kennels or leave the dog in the van.
The last three times we have left him in the van because it is more familiar surroundings.
This is our crossing of choice but now use Dover Callais as I did not like leaving him so long. Also the cost is £80 compared with £500 with north sea.

norm


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Just as an observation, June, but have you used this crossing before?

The only reason I ask is that it's a surprisingly long way from Lancashire to Hull...you think you're nearly there when you're past Leeds but in reality not even half way. Obviously nowhere near as far as the trek to Dover, but it is deceptive...save perhaps 3 hrs driving, at the expense of £400 more and 10hrs longer at sea.

Paul


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello again,
We always used it, before taking multiple holidays and taking the dog.
Its 1.5 hours from Leeds compared to 5hours to dover.
You are not allowed on the garage deck after setting sail until arriving in Zeebrugge.
The advantage of this crossing is that you arrive in Zeebrugge at about 8.30 the following morning giving you a full days driving and it is only about 50 miles up the coast from Callais.
norm.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thank you for you replies we have booked the ferry and it cost us 220 £ with our dog, we like the crossing from calais but do not like the drive down through to dover on the m25? ..we did the crossing to santander last year , and found the kennels very good. the crossing from hull is not as long and if zack can stay in our own van it will be a lot better as its home from home for him? he is a very good sailor , i am not ?? i think my husband is trying to get rid of me?????. but i do not fancy getting stuck in a tunnel either.
just pray for a calm sailing for me in april june.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travel*



tomnjune said:


> i am sorry to here about the loss of your dog, but unfortunatly that can happen even to anybody us as well??, we dont know when any of us can take ill, and if dr or vet can be found . i am a bad traveller and not in too good health but if we all worry about things like that we would not go anywhere. even the tunnel can be risky ? look at the problems over the snow. thank you for your interest.
> june


Hi June - you make a very valid point - if I listened to myself sometimes, then I would not go anywhere!

Aside, I spoke to Britanny Ferries last year about overnight crossings and I was advised that the on board doctor could take a look at any poorly pet. Personally, I would rather see a vet than a doctor if/when I am poorly!

The Pride of York and Pride of Brugges are lovely ships with an excellent carvery dinner. (For you, not the dog!!!!)

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are taking the Hull / Zeebrugge P&O ferry to the sun (we hope).
> Just wondering if anyone has taken a dog on this route and how did it react? What are the kennels like? Have we access to him? That sort of thing. We have been on the Brittany ferry with him to Santander and are hoping it's something like their setup? Is it?


 We live in Leeds we always travel dover/calais out returning zeebrugge/Hull as we consider going down to Dover a pain but part of our holiday but just want to get home ASAP after our holiday. We have got 3 trips booked this year the 1st being early june for Le Mans 24 hr race 2 week trip just short of £ 200 all in incl cabin upgrade coming home.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, if I was in Yorkshire I might consider the route. However, from Lancashire by the time you've trailled across there you might as well go the whole hog & drive to Kent. Plus I've just tried a like-for-like with the Eurotunnel crossing that's costing me £140 in June, and it's £511 via Hull. At £200 I'd take a look.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi June, I know that you have booked the crossing, but please do have a look at the tunnel for the future.

My Husband hates the sea and is sea sick, but he just loves using the tunnel and I don't think he would consider anything else now (even though Hull would be closer for us) it just isn't anything like being in a tunnel, as you are on a train in your MH. To be honest you don't even really feel like you are moving, I have made the bed up etc on one of our trips and last time coming back I lay on the bed reading a book.

Take my word for it you would feel fine :wink: you can even get out of the MH and walk about, I hate being in a confined space normally, but no probs at all on the chunnel..........the dogs like it too, they don't even wag a tail when we set off LOL I don't think they know that it is any different from being on the road :wink:


----------

